
Aquagenic Wrinkling of Skin: A Screening Test for Cystic Fibrosis [pdf] - DoreenMichele
https://www.indianpediatrics.net/feb2019/109.pdf
======
DoreenMichele
Most people don't know what aquagenic wrinkling is. It's a medical term for
what most people call "getting pruney" in a long bathtub soak, only people
with CF rapidly get severely pruney.

It's an interesting study on a potential cheap, quick and effective screening
test for identifying children in India with a high confidence level for
purposes of additional testing.

There are few CF testing centers in India. Due to cost and distance, it can be
a hardship on a family to travel to one. This suppresses identification of
this deadly disorder in the Indian population.

